# learning resources and dictionaries



## nenya

Hola! soy nueva aquí, llegue a este link buscando un diccionario ingles-fines o español-fines, quiero aprender esta idioma tan fascinante.
Me atrevo a pedirles que me ayuden a conocer la belleza de esta lengua, conozco algunas palabras básicas, pero quiero ahondar aún más, llegar a la gramática, no he tenido el gusto de viajar a conocer tan hermoso país pero lo haré y para no perderme nada quiero llevar conocimientos, no me da pena decir que amo su país y envidio a los que nacieron allí.

Por favor, agradeceré me respondan, y ojalá apartir de allí podamos generar una amistad, si se puede y quieren.

Saludos
kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Hola Nenya!

Desafortunadamente yo he estudiado español solamente durante seis meses (3 + 3 meses, una lección por semana), y tengo todavia dificultades de entender español exactamente. En todo caso, quiero ti ayudar, si posible.

   Un diccionario español-fines, redactado por(?) Ilmo, está disponible en el Internet, "Babylon", desgraciadamente no es gratis. Un diccionario gratis es por ejemplo "ilmainensanakirja" pero no es siempre fiable.


----------



## Gavril

Nenya,

Kernerman Multilingual Dictionary es el mejor diccionario que conozco para el finlandés, aunque las explicaciones de palabras son en inglés. Antes estaba disponible gratis en la red, pero fue quitado hace poco, y parece que ahora hay que comprarlo para aprovecharlo.

Creo que el único diccionario todavía gratis al nivel de Kernerman es -- aunque muchos me lo discutan -- wiktionary.org. No es del todo confiable, y siempre me cercioro de que sus definiciones encajen con el contexto de la palabra que busco, pero así haría con cualquier diccionario.

Para palabras de jerga finlandesa, la mejor página que conozco es urbaanisanakirja.com.

Le deseo suerte en sus estudios de finlandés.


----------



## nenya

Gracias por ofrecerme tu apoyo y con gusto acepto, es más podemos ayudarnos mutuamente, yo te ayudo con el español y tu a mi con el fines, si gustas.

Gracias a ti también Gavril, por responder y pasarme los nombres de los diccionarios, te lo agradezco, y también me encantaría que me ayudaras si me trabo en algunas cuestiones que no comprenda, si Hakro no puede ayudarme por cuestiones de tiempo, claro y si también no tienes problemas con mi lengua, porque a pesar de que conozco y se un poco de ingles no lo domino del todo.

Se me pasaba preguntar si las traducciones de la página iate.europa.eu/ y la gramática que se encuentra en donnerwetter.kielikeskus.helsinki.fi/FinnishForForeigners/  (tavataan taas) son fiables, agradecere me contesten.

Nuevamente Gracias


----------

